# Sanding sealer, glue, and rattle tubes for musky baits...



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I got a few pm's lately with some great questions about building...thought I share a few of the things we talked about...


I use an all purpose spray adhesive from Walmart to glue the cellophanes, ribbon, or foils to the baits. Its called "Duro" or something like that, but any quality all purpose spray adhesive will work. I spray both the bait and the cellophane when applying the chosen material over large areas of the bait, but I spray only the material when applying only small pieces to select areas of the bait such as the gills or perhaps the stripes on the sides of the bait.










































When I use the sanding sealer, I use Minwax. I submerge the bait, weight it down so it remains under the surface of the sealer, and leave it in there for a minimum of ten minutes and sometimes I even leave it there over night. Now it only penetrates so far, but I usually try to get maximum penetration, because I do NOT want my paint work ruined because the clear coat was pierced by hooks or teeth...without sealer the water travels throughout certain types of wood, like poplar or pine, and sometimes the paint lifts beneath the clear causing delamination...or worse yet, the entire body swells up and the bait can actually split in some areas.

For rattle tubes, I use the handles from the acid brushes, which I use to apply epoxy for the clear coat. I use a hacksaw to cut off a piece of the metal handle, apply plumbers putty to one end, and let it set up. Next I put in a few bb gun bb's, stand the tube up so that the bb's settle on the sealed end and then seal the remaining open end with plumbers putty. If you seal both ends at one time, the bb's will often stick to the plumbers putty, so I allow one end to harden first before proceeding.

I'm sure any type of tubing of the appropriate diameter would work, but the handles of the acid brushes work, and I have tons of them, which I would normally just toss.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks for posting this. We got the epoxy figured out finally, but have had a 2 baits crack.


----------

